# Trail building in Bothell, WA



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

I was wondering if their was anyone in the BOTHELL area that could come help us with trails sometime, The exact location Is 3rd avenue of 164th, We could really use some help fixing up some trails, Two people working on them just is not enough. Thanks for looking!


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

dirt jumps?


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

theirs 1 or two, but mostly mountain biking


----------



## cheezecake (Jul 16, 2011)

If you want to help us build on the trails (im the other person helping) then let us know! and well set you up!


----------



## Mr.Me (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd love to help you guys out! i'm in south everett so i can't really bring any big tools cause i ride everywhere(no car) but i love building trails and riding 'em!


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

Private message me


----------



## Mr.Me (Feb 12, 2012)

can't don't have enough posts. email me at:
[email protected]


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

Build legally kids, and if not at least have the sense to not recruit on a public forum, and not offer the location out on the webbe for all to see.

There are plenty of chances to help out at Paradise near Maltby, not to mention Duthie Hill. Down the road there might be opportunities around Paradise for new trails done legally. Do it the right way.


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

These are legal trails, we asked the owner and the city,


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

@ Mr. Me, it said the email didnt work


----------



## Mr.Me (Feb 12, 2012)

ok. i guess i'll go post some more. i'm pooped, i was building trails up in everett today, left the house at noon and got home at about 5 LOL
looks like you have enough posts to pm me, DHMTBK


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

Just PM you


----------



## Mr.Me (Feb 12, 2012)

i replied


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

Downhill mtb kid said:


> These are legal trails, we asked the owner and the city,


Well cool, good luck then.


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

This looks to be in Mill Creek.

Are you guys building new trail or fixing up existing trail?

Are you looking for help with digging, moving dirt, etc., or are you looking for someone to show you the right way to build/fix/maintain trail?


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

We are doing both, fixing and making new trail, we are mostly looking for help with clearing trail/ making wood features later on and digging / moving dirt right now


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

You should take him up on his offer sustainable doesn't have to be boring and having an expierenced builder help you learn will better the trail . This will keep you from making mistakes everyone who just decides their going to build trail makes . Learning the hard way can lead to lots of excess work/maintaince that isn't needed .It can also lead to poor usage of the area you are running new trail thru.

JMO ,good luck


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

I am trying! I personal messaged him but to no avail, I would love an extra helping hand!


----------



## cheezecake (Jul 16, 2011)

We would love to have somebody that could help plan out good sustainable trails!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Well good luck hopefully woodway was not just poking.


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

clockwork said:


> Well good luck hopefully woodway was not just poking.


No the guy is completely legit, with credentials to boot. But Woodway is a very busy guy too. If your build situation is legit, and he pledges to help by either lending a hand or referring people he knows, his words are not going to be hollow. Gotta have patience.

But people can't just fly in and involve themselves in a project they know nothing about by people they don't know on the internet. Especially if they are in a position of good faith and respect of land managers and volunteers.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah sorry guys, my MTBR time can be sporadic.

I don't have time to come help dig, but if you need someone to help with trail layout, or you want some pointers on making your trails more sustainable, I will try to help you guys out. If you guys want to come out to Paradise Valley I can show you what we have done, give you some ideas and pointers. I have a work party posted on the Evergreen site for sunday.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: hopefully they take you up on that..Even if its not legit on their end (don't know story)I would rather give pointers/help rather then see an unsustainable eyesore built out of haste/inexpirence


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

The "back yard trails: 1 - YouTube

See for yourself, but keep in mind their are only 2 people working on them, so maintenance is takes up a whole work day


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

Might need to give me a link about the work party, would love to come check it out


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Why take out the humps here and there thats a place for water to drain ...by making a straight hill you are essential creating a fall line a path that will allow water to follow your riding line? Also whats wrong with those little wood drops. by the looks they are fine for their present landings considering the speed you could have coming in to them?

No offense but how long have you guys been riding? Are there plenty of legit trails around?Your guys inexperience shows right through and its not because your young.

I am going to dare say that before you guys get ahead of yourselves at least watch these they are older but still apply.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

The workparty is posted here.

The work we are doing on sunday is really basic. We are rebuilding an old trail to make it sustainable and rideable in the winter. It's not very exciting stuff. But if you come out, I can show you what we do and why we do it. I can also show you some of the wood structures that we have built, and explain why we built them the way we did.

I have to warn you though, I am OLD. Gray hair and everything. Probably older than your dad... :thumbsup:

[BTW - Skooks is the one you want to get out. He's forgotten more about trail building than I have ever known...]


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

The drops in the video are terrible, and you actually get to much speed going though the area, As for the hill we already dug it out, and it drains fine. I have been mountain biking for about 12 years (i am 15) but trail building for about 3, as for our inexperience I understand the fact, but these are Me and My friends trails, they are a place for trail and error, a place to test out ideas, This area is Private but their are many Walking trails going through the MTB trails (which are hidden). Again thanks for the feed back, and as for drainage, the trees keep the water out. There is only 1 tiny spot with standing water after the big rain the other day, So drainage isnt the issue


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

Also, to Mr. Clockwork I have actually watched that video series a lot, and as the the "Inexperienced" design, the trails we build are for us, so they are build to what we like, not what everyone else likes, and we dont change stuff unless we have reason.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Haha "Mr.Clockwork" sounds like I struck a young nerve you sound like my 13year old daughter .


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

I cant tell if thats a good thing, or a bad thing.


----------



## Mr.Me (Feb 12, 2012)

> keep in mind their are only 2 people working on them


You seem to have forgotten about someone


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

that was before u came


----------

